# Gamma seal question



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it possible that I am mis-using my gamma seal lids? It seems as though the rim that fits onto the bucket has a sloppy fit. Do I need to use more muscle to get it to seat a little tighter? As it is I can lift it off with just light finger pressure.

I am using standard food-grade 5-gal buckets with original gasketed seals.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

It sounds as if you have not seated the 'female' half of the gamma seal, or locked it onto the top of the 5 gallon bucket. It is designed to "lock onto" the top/ that lip of the 5 gallon bucket. I have used a 'rubber mallet' to hit the seal and to have it seat correctly. It should not lift off, or even come off easily. 
If it is correctly placed, it is a real bear to remove the female half of the gamma seal from the top of a 5 gallon bucket!

If you don't have a 'rubber mallet', you could use a piece of 2X4 or 2X6 that is longer than the width of the bucket mouth. Place the 'gamma seal' on top of the bucket. Then lay the piece of wood on top. Next apply pressure to the wood and rotate it so that it goes all around the edges of the bucket/ gamma seal. In the past - I have even sat on the wood, in order to get the gamma seal to correctly hook onto the top of the 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I use a rubber mallet, too. They're cheap (about $5) and you can use them on bucket lids of all types. I also used mine to tap metal shelves into place when I was assembling them. Seems like I've used it for something else around here but I can't remember.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, I was wondering if it might be something like that.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Remembered after I logged off - I use them to re-seal paint cans too.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok now you guys/gals have me concerned. 

I had been considering purchasing those gamma lids; but if they are too hard to get off, it would be a terrible disadvantage for me. (I thought they screwed onto the top of the 5-gal buckets.)


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Gamma Seals come in two parts. The female piece that secures onto the top of the bucket (where there is a beaded rim on top of the bucket/ and the inside of the seal has a rubber O-ring). 

Then there is a male half - which is the actual lid. It easily screws down into the female side (if you have not over-filled the bucket and left no room), that is secured on top of the bucket.

Gamma Seals are designed for easy opening and re-sealing with an air/ water tight seal in the closed position, to access the contents of the bucket it is on. Not all of the 5 gallon buckets that I use, are 'food grade'... I may change that, as I acquire more of the food grade buckets over time.

I do have a couple of the old school gamma seals, that have a 'locking tab' sticking off to the side, to keep them from opening on accident. You have to lift the small tab on the male lid edge (above a 'ramp' on the female side) and turn at the same time, in order to open them. Heck my nephews could quickly open the one filled with goodies, when they were youngsters!

These are not like the one piece solid lids - that originally come with the buckets.

Those rubber mallets can come in handy for removing (intact) the female half of the gamma lids, for using on a different bucket. The rubber mallets also can be used on a 101 different projects, where one wants to apply force, but does not want to leave a dent - from using a metal hammer.










Just some thoughts from my many years of Gamma-Seal experiences.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, if I go to open a bucket and replace it with a Gamma Seal lid, then I have DH put it on with a rubber mallet. Then it's stuck there for the life of the bucket!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I guess I'll need to actually "see" one and examine it to understand. What I hear being said is that the gamma lids are in 2 parts, one screws onto the 5-gal bucket and comes off easily. The other is the top part of the gamma lid and has to be beat into the 2nd part of the gamma lid; and it is this part that is hard to get off. Is this correct?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

No, it's the other way around. You pound the lower part of the gamma lid onto the bucket. Then you screw the upper part onto the lower part. The part that attaches to the bucket is hard to get back off. The part that screws in is easy, and that is the purpose of the gamma lid, to make it easy to get into your buckets that are used frequently.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a diagram that shows how they work:










The base part (B) get tapped onto the rim of the bucket (C) and then once you fill the bucket you screw on the top part (A). There are threads *inside* part B.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Radiofish, just a FYI. I found that if I stacked more than one bucket on top of another, the gamma lid on the bottom bucket would split open. Granted I was using 7 gallon buckets of rice, so I think its really weight and not how many buckets you stack. Just something to keep an eye on. The area that split it right where the bottom of the second bucket contacted the gamma lid on the bottom bucket.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ah I got it now. What nice lids! I must find some!

Sam, can you place a board in between your buckets to keep the lid from cracking?


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

We get ours here- http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=24282&catid=686
We like that a lot of what they carry is made in the US.

I saw this on the page and it made me smile after reading the advice above "Simply tap on the adapter (with #2292 rubber mallet)"


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Bat.


----------

